# [gelöst] metalog loggt nicht?

## uhai

Ich habe metalog installiert und bekomme keine Logs mehr. Meine letzten Log-files sind vom August, aktuell werden keine mehr erstellt. Beim booten habe ich ein USB-Laufwerk, dass aufgrund fehlerhafter fstab nicht gemountet wird -> leider nicht in den log-files vermerkt.

Das ist die metalog.conf:

```
# Metalog configuration file 

maxsize  = 1048576  # size in bytes

maxtime  = 86400    # time in seconds (86400 = 1 day)

maxfiles = 5        # num files per dir

# This will capture all of the internal log messages that metalog itself

# generates.  If you use any "command" options below, you will want this

# as metalog generates a lot of status messages whenever it executes a

# command and children processes exit.

#Metalog :

#

program  = "metalog"

logdir   = "/var/log/metalog"

break    = 1

# Uncomment and adjust the following lines according to your console logging

# needs.  If you want to only output things that were not caught by other log

# sections, move this to the end of the file.

#

# Hint: you can change the log console in /etc/conf.d/metalog

#

#console logging :

#

#  facility = "*"

#  command  = "/sbin/consolelog.sh"

Everything important :

  facility = "*"

  minimum  = 6

  logdir   = "/var/log/everything"

Everything very important :

  facility = "*"

  minimum  = 1

  logdir   = "/var/log/critical"

Password failures :

  regex    = "(password|login|authentication)\s+(fail|invalid)"

  regex    = "(failed|invalid)\s+(password|login|authentication|user)"

  regex    = "ILLEGAL ROOT LOGIN"

  logdir   = "/var/log/pwdfail"

#  command  = "/usr/local/sbin/mail_pwd_failures.sh"  

Kernel messages :

  facility = "kern"

  logdir   = "/var/log/kernel"

  break    = 1

Crond :

  facility = "cron"

  logdir   = "/var/log/crond"

  break    = 1

FTP Server :

  facility = "ftp"

  logdir   = "/var/log/ftpd"

  break    = 1

News Server :

  facility = "news"

  logdir   = "/var/log/news"

  break    = 1

Dudes firewalled by IPTrap :

  program  = "iptrap"

  logdir   = "/var/log/iptrap"

  break    = 1

SSH Server :

  program  = "sshd"

  logdir   = "/var/log/sshd"

  break    = 1

Telnet :

  program  = "login"

  logdir   = "/var/log/telnet"

  break    = 1

Imap :

  program  = "/usr/sbin/imapd"

  logdir   = "/var/log/imap"

  break    = 1

POP Toaster :

  program  = "/usr/sbin/ipop3d"

  logdir   = "/var/log/pop"

  break    = 1

#Add authenticated IP addresses for SMTP relaying :

#  program  = "/usr/sbin/ipop3d"

#  regex    = "Login.+nmsgs="

#  command  = "/usr/local/sbin/add_pop_address.sh"

#  break    = 1

Mail :

  facility = "mail"

  neg_regex= "starting daemon"

  logdir   = "/var/log/mail"

  break    = 1

Exim :

  program_regex = "^exim"

  logdir   = "/var/log/exim"

  break    = 1

Ppp :

  program_regex = "^ppp"

  logdir   = "/var/log/ppp"

  break    = 1

Postgresql :

  program_regex = "^postmaster"

  program_regex = "^postgres"

  logdir   = "/var/log/postgres"

  break    = 1

Apache :

  program_regex = "^httpd"

  logdir   = "/var/log/http"

  break    = 1

```

rc-update -v show:

```
          ....

             metalog |      default

          ....

```

Was habe ich vermurkst?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Mon Nov 12, 2007 9:19 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## dertobi123

Der Dienst kann auch gestartet werden?

----------

## uhai

startet mit dem Init-Skript ...

in /etc/init.d/metalog ist der Startbefehl auch drin...

Kann ich das in der Konsole testen? (  :Embarassed:  )

uhai

Edit:

nach "metalog start" bekomme ich in der Konsole ein Logfile. D. h. wohl, dass der Aufruf beim Booten nicht klappt, oder?

----------

## uhai

Hm, angeblich läuft metalog:

# /etc/init.d/metalog start

 * WARNING:  metalog has already been started.

Aber warum logged er nicht?

uhai

----------

## uhai

Problem ist noch immer nicht gelöst - hat jemand noch eine Idee?

Uhai

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Wenn du deinen Rechner frisch bootest, dich als root anmeldest und dann ein den Status abfragst, erhältst du dann started?

```
/etc/init.d/metalog status

 * status:  started

```

Hast du /var/log vielleicht auf einer eigenen Partition die voll ist (prüfen mit df -h, USE% sollte nicht über 90% sein)? Oder ist /var/log durch gebastel vielleicht nur noch read only?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## schachti

Evtl. auch mal metalog stoppen, alle Logdateien verschieben und metalog neu starten. Vielleicht gibt es ein Problem mit den Zugriffsrechten auf die Logdateien (bei mir gehören die alle root, aber wer weiß, was bei Dir eingestellt ist).

----------

## uhai

@ STiGMaTa_ch:

metalog ist started, Platte zu 66% ausgelastet.

mit ls -ali bekomme ich:

drwxr-xr-x 15 root root 4096 11. Okt 20:05 log

@ schachti:

Ich habe Dateien von root, mysql, portage und clamav als owner. Bei den Gruppen taucht noch utmp auf. 

Für den owner sind alle beschreibbar, einzelne auch für die Gruppen. Kann ich /var/log einfach so verschwinden lassen oder meckert da der eine oder andere Protokollant?

Uwe

----------

## uhai

Jetzt habe ich alle Verzeichnisse für metalog (aus der config oben) verschoben und neu angelegt. Leider logt sich imemr noch nichts...

Der Status ist nach wie vor startet....

Ist der loglevel zu hoch zum loggen? Eigentlich müßte ich doch logfiles bekommen...

uhai

----------

## uhai

Hilfe!! Ich brauche meinen Logger... kann mir bitte noch jemand einen Tip geben wo ich suchen kann?

uhai

----------

## kurt

Hallo,

hast du mal ein "emerge metalog -1" gemacht?

sonst fällt mir momentan auch nicht ein an was es liegen könnte da du nicht angegeben hast was für eine umgebung du verwendest x86 amd64

gruss

kurt

----------

## uhai

Die Option "-1" kenne ich nicht, was bewirkt die?

Bei mir Läuft gentoo-2.6.22-r5 mit KDE 3.5.7,  Athlon 1250 MHz mit nvidia (Geforce 5200), 1 GB Ram.

Hilft das irgendwie weiter?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Sat Nov 10, 2007 12:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Disaronno

Das ist der Shortcut für "--oneshot"

Das installiert das Packet ohne es in die world Datei aufzunehmen.

Man ausschnitt

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --oneshot (-1)
> 
> Emerge as normal, but do not add the packages to the world file for later updating
> ...

 

----------

## uhai

Ok, nach emerge metalog -1 scheint wieder gelogt zu werden. Das werde ich die nächsten Tage noch beobachten...

Da ist beim ersten emerge wohl etwas nicht richtig gelaufen. An eine Fehlermeldung kann ich mich allerdings nicht erinnern.

uhai

EDIT: 12/11/07 funktioniert immer noch - Hurra!! 

Danke an alle!

----------

